# Android App Programmierung - Button ganz transparent machen



## whatzup (11. Sep 2012)

Hallo community..

Hätte eine Frage undzwar wie ich in Eclipse einen Button ganz transparent mache, so das er gar nicht mehr zu sehen ist, aber ich trotzdem noch auf diesen "unsichtbaren" Button drauf klicken kann und trotzdem noch was passiert... z.B. mp3 wird abgespielt.

Wie mach ich das?


----------



## schlingel (11. Sep 2012)

Eine transparente Grafik als background verwenden, fixe Höhe und keinen Text.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (12. Sep 2012)

Hab schon etwas länger nix mehr mit Android gemacht. Aber ich meine mich entsinnen zu können, dass es ein Attribut: [c]android:alpha[/c] gab. Damit sollte das auch möglich sein.


----------



## schlingel (12. Sep 2012)

Aber nur ab Honeycomb.


----------

